# HELP---CLIMAX Ginger Ale??



## ww2collector (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,
 I frequently walk my dog deep in the woods and find bottles and bring em home. Today I found a Green One Quart size CLIMAX Pale Dry Ginger Ale bottle and reads "family size". It has a date of 1948. It says Climax beverage Co, Richmond VA on the bottom.  It looks like a bowling pin. It looks like the label is painted on it. I will take some pics, but just wondering if this is something worth keeping or if it is desirable. Thanks for ANY info on this guys. 
             -Bill

 p.s. also found a "Esso" motor oil can???? Looks old but havent a clue on this one either


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

pics as promised.


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

2


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

3


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

4


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

I have this one too if anyone knows anything about it. It has a wire still intact wrapped on it. thanks in advance for any info or help


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

reverse side.  Let me know if better pics are needed. thanks


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Bill,

 I found some info on the Climax Ginger Ale on gono.com. It is a great site for finding info on ACL soda bottles. Click the link and scroll about halfway down the page and you will see 6 listings for Climax. Unfortunately, with the label is such poor condition there is not much value but still a nice find.

 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedc3.htm


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey thanks alot Jay. I appreciate the time. To be honest with you, that site was pretty much the only thing I could find online before I posted here. Unfortunately I do not know what the charts and numbers/letters mean.....so Im slightly lost. haha. But it was still fun and has peaked an interest in me to know there are others who collect neat bottles they find outdoors. Its too bad it was facing "label down" 3/4 under dirt and ruined the colors in the label and everything tho. I found it in an old US National Gaurd training site deep in the woods thats been shut down for a looooong time. I will keep looking out there.

 the PINCH bottle I found in the attic, and I havent researched it yet.....but it seems a little more modern to me.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm almost sure this label was distributed by Clicquot Club Company in Richmond. I do know empties used to be worth 5Â¢ when all other returnables were only 2Â¢ when returned for deposit. The Richmond Coca-Cola bottling plant was also producing various flavored soda waters under the Crass label (again guessing but it seems to me a James E. Crass owned the operations). They had a ginger ale that would burn your nostrils when you popped the top and took a long sniff. Northern Neck also produced a serious ginger ale that was strong, Climax while good and a little sweeter didn't have the snap of the other two (both 12oz). I'm guessing Climax disappeared from the area in the mid to early 60's. Richmond has a bottle club that can tell you a lot more, Southeast Bottle Club (?) there's a web foot print out there you should be able to find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2011)

I think PINCH was a Haig & Haig Scotch brand.


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 21, 2011)

hey thanks alot. I appreciate the info. Thats crazy about the ginger ale that made your eyes water. haha. ahhh the good old days huh?  I will have to look into the Richmond bottle club. Thanks again

 Also cowseatmaize, I thinjk you are correct. Pinch bottle has "scotland" on the bottom of it. Its a nice lookin bottle with all labels and wire intact, just dont know too much about it. Dont even know when it was made either.


----------



## ww2collector (Feb 21, 2011)

well, I found that the Pinch bottle is indeed Haig & Haig and this bottle was made anywhere from 1900-1920.  Pretty neat. There are actually a few on Ebay that are selling, but mine is in much better shape compared to the others. Ill hold onto it for a while.....its a cool looking bottle IMO.


----------



## Richbrau (Mar 10, 2011)

Climax Ginger Ale was made in Richmond, VA by Climax Beverages and it was owned by the Home Brewing Company. My family owned the brewery, Climax, Beaufont and had a Tru-Ade distributorship. One of the ingredients in the ginger ale was Cayenne pepper. That's why it had a bit of a burn. Northern Neck is the closest I can find that comes close to Climax. My family closed shop in the late 60's but someone kept making Climax because I remember seeing it up until a few years ago.


----------

